# Störmeldung per SMS verschicken



## TimoK (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine einzelne Sammelstörmeldung per SMS verschicken. Wir haben bisher ein System von Honeywell eingesetzt, allerdings ist das für diese einzelne Störmeldung ein bisschen oversized.
Habt ihr qualitativ gute Lösungen anzubieten?

Besten Dank,

Timo


----------



## taucherd (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wenn du die Meldung über einen digitalen Eingang bekommst, dann gibt es was beim Conrad. Kostet ca. 200 Euro.
Hat 2 In 2 Out und funktioniert, habe 2 von diesen Dingern eingestezt und hatte keine Probleme.

Näheres bei Conrad nachsehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2008)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte eine einzelne Sammelstörmeldung per SMS verschicken. Wir haben bisher ein System von Honeywell eingesetzt, allerdings ist das für diese einzelne Störmeldung ein bisschen oversized.
> Habt ihr qualitativ gute Lösungen anzubieten?



Hallo,

eine gute Lösung sind sicher die *Alarm-Modems* von Tixi.


----------



## openminded23 (22 Mai 2008)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte eine einzelne Sammelstörmeldung per SMS verschicken. Wir haben bisher ein System von Honeywell eingesetzt, allerdings ist das für diese einzelne Störmeldung ein bisschen oversized.
> Habt ihr qualitativ gute Lösungen anzubieten?
> 
> ...



Das Elektro- und Elektronik-Versandhaus ELV hat soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, einmal einen Bausatz angeboten, welcher in der Zeitschrift "Elektor" ausgiebig besprochen wurde. Mit dieser Schaltung war es möglich, ein Siemens Handy dafür zu nutzen, Lasten zu schalten bzw. Meldungen an eine / mehrere Rufnummern zu senden, ein ein / mehrere Eingänge beschaltet wurden.

Leider erinnere ich mich nicht mehr an die Ausgabe ..........


----------



## TimoK (23 Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,
vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Ich werde es jetzt nach dem derzeitgen Kenntnisstand so lösen, dass über die schon vorhandene Prüf-Software eine Email via Outlook an den firmeninternen SMS-Server gesendet wird, die hier erst als SMS weiterverschickt wird. Dieses ist zwar nicht die schönste Lösung, aber unsere IT-Security erlaubt keine externen Modems...

Gruß
Timo


----------

